# Seersucker Clothing



## Jules (Jul 6, 2022)

For summer I really like seersucker clothing.  It looks neat and crisp and washes well.  It isn’t as hot as some or fabrics.  I wish it was popular again.

My husband likes it too.  He had a couple of shirts and it’s hard to get him to give them up even though they’ve now been downgraded to the workwear pile.  

The reason I’m thinking about seersucker is that I want to replace my old housecoat that I tossed last year.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2022)

Used to like that fabric.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Used to like that fabric.


I used to have a 2 piece seersucker outfit that I loved, in white/blue.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 6, 2022)

Does seersucker have to be ironed? If so, not for me.


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Does seersucker have to be ironed? If so, not for me.


No.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 6, 2022)

My seersucker sports blazer, the comments it gets.  So many times I've heard: "Where did you get your jacket?"


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> No.


Then it's for me. I like the idea of having a seersucker bathrobe.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 6, 2022)

Used to like it a lot, also cotton plisse’. Can’t find any more, out of style?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> seersucker


I've heard the term but never knew what type of fabric or garment it is.    After Googling I recognized 'seersucker' and generally would like it, but don't recall ever having a piece of seersucker clothing.
Found this seersucker shirt on Amazon, I'm thinking I might buy it.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 6, 2022)

I have loved seersucker fabric for most of my life….wonderful to wear….I thought maybe the fabric had died….I haven’t seen any for a very long time.
Maybe I’m not looking in the right places.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've heard the term but never knew what type of fabric or garment it is.    After Googling I recognized 'seersucker' and generally would like it, but don't recall ever having a piece of seersucker clothing.
> Found this seersucker shirt on Amazon, I'm thinking I might buy it.



If they are _cheaper by the dozen, _then let us know.
We could all go in on the order, now that @Jules  and the other posters,
reminded all of us, how very comfortable and easy-to-care-for, that fabric used to be, when it was far more common!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Does seersucker have to be ironed? If so, not for me.


It has its own natural wrinkly effect, so it doesn't show up if you get a few extra ones.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've heard the term but never knew what type of fabric or garment it is.    After Googling I recognized 'seersucker' and generally would like it, but don't recall ever having a piece of seersucker clothing.
> Found this seersucker shirt on Amazon, I'm thinking I might buy it.


Which color do like best?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 6, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Which color do like best?


I like the grey and the khaki(yeah I know pretty dull ), also the light green and yellow.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've heard the term but never knew what type of fabric or garment it is.    After Googling I recognized 'seersucker' and generally would like it, but don't recall ever having a piece of seersucker clothing.
> *Found this **seersucker shirt on Amazon*, I'm thinking I might buy it.





Nathan said:


> *I like the grey and the khaki*(yeah I know pretty dull ), also the light green and yellow.


Thumbs up on the shirt @Nathan 

For your coloring, I'd like to see you in the light green and definitely the blue.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> Thumbs up on the shirt @Nathan
> 
> For your coloring, I'd like to see you in the light green and definitely the blue.


The blue catches my eye as well, I haven't worn anything navy blue in ages.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> The blue catches my eye as well, I haven't worn anything navy blue in ages.


Go for it!  Not the navy, this one. It'll look great on you!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> The blue catches my eye as well, I haven't worn anything navy blue in ages.


I like the both blues best... but I'm a sucker for yellow and red as well..


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I like the both blues best... but I'm a sucker for yellow and red as well..


The lighter blue is perfect for summer.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Does seersucker have to be ironed? If so, not for me.


Most summers I bought my elderly dad a few pair of seer sucker pants. His were casual. The pants were very lightweight, so he loved them for that reason.  I washed the pants in the washer and hung them on a hanger and they were usually air dry fast.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 6, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Then it's for me. I like the idea of having a seersucker bathrobe.



nice one here..

https://www.amazon.com/Miss-Elaine-...prefix=seersucker+dressing+gown,aps,70&sr=8-9


----------



## Nathan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lol, I really like each of those, I may end up with grey, light green, dark blue/light blue and yellow.   My wife  will think that I've turned into some kind of clothes horse.   That's OK, I'd be making up for lost time, when I was overweight I just wore anything that fit.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Lol, I really like each of those, I may end up with grey, light green, dark blue/light blue and yellow.   My wife  will think that I've turned into some kind of clothes horse.   That's OK, I'd be making up for lost time, when I was overweight I just wore anything that fit.


I love colorful clothes. I bet you'll look great in them.


----------



## senior chef (Jul 6, 2022)

Back in the 60's I owned 3 or 4 seersucker sports coats. I loved them. Light weight for the summer and easy to keep clean.


----------



## Jace (Jul 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I used to have a 2 piece seersucker outfit that I loved, in white/blue.


Believe it or not, me, too! Always felt and looked good..neat!


----------



## rgp (Jul 8, 2022)

Not sure I even know what that is ? Perhaps i should buy a shirt made of it ..... to see if i like it ?

Do they make t-shirts from it ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2022)

I had a blue and white seersucker suit (like @horseless carriage's jacket) when I was in my 20s. The skirt was A line; I don't know when I got rid of it. But it was nice and spring-y.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 29, 2022)

I had a seersucker shirt when I was a kid.  I thought the fabric was kind of lumpy.  Not uncomfortable at all, just kind of lumpy.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 29, 2022)

Seersucker has been in several of my catalogs lately.  Seems to be a fabric of choice because of its comfort, breathability and no iron features.  When I first saw it this year, I recalled thinking it was retro, but now I see the benefits of clothing made of this.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 29, 2022)

I've been disappointed with ordering searsucker clothing, the material is not the same as years ago...It is just not as cool, probably a blend.


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I've been disappointed with ordering searsucker clothing, the material is not the same as years ago...It is just not as cool, probably a blend.


Same happened to me. I found a nice looking blue/white seersucker long sleeved blouse in a mall lower-end chain store.  Wearing the blouse, I found it a little too crisp.  Maybe it’ll soften after a few washes.  It still looks nice when worn.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Used to like that fabric.





Jackie23 said:


> I've been disappointed with ordering searsucker clothing, the material is not the same as years ago...It is just not as cool, probably a blend.



Have bought that fabric in the past when looking for cooler summer clothing,   but now I just don't care for what they pass off as Seersucker either.
Not the same as in the past.   I think Jackie is right!


----------

